# Ka24 microsquirt/EDIS-8 help?



## B25 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey, Im thinking about doing a KA swap into my datsun, and I 
want to use ford EDIS for ignition timing and microsquirt for the fuel injection, and then just use analog gauges etc. for everything else.
basically ECU-less EFI.

would that work?
I already have an EDIS kit I want to use left over from a forgotten project, and microsquirt is cheaper than
buying a huge megasquirt ecu that has alot of functions I dont even want.

if it would work, could I turbo the engine on top of that stuff?

I tried reading the info on the megasquirt site and it made no sense to me.
I dont even understand what microsquirt does, just that it seems to be a simple
EFI computer.

I was unsure which forum to put this in, so I apologize if this is the wrong place for my question.

help!

thanks!


----------

